# Penn Spinfisher 850 SS Custom



## pompanojoe (Nov 24, 2011)

These are truly great reels that come back like new! A friend of mine uses this one to free-line live bait for Mackerel offshore. Pretty much a stock reel with Duplicolor Blue Metalflake and a European market Penn power knob I picked up in Ireland some years back.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Joe!!! Bet she's smooth!!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Great looking reel!! 

I have a few old 750 and 850ss's I've had since the early 90's, I have quit saltwater fishing over the past few years and have often thought of getting rid of them, these reels I purchased new when I was in High school and worked for Lark and Beverly Bragg at Reel Fun. Maybe one day I'll get rid of them, but for now, I'll just let em hang out on the shops rafters....


----------

